# 2.6 ++ nvidia = X won't start

## flying_walus

am trying 2.6-beta10 with the same XF86Config I used to use on 2.4, but X won't start with the nvidia driver - I get 'no screens found' ( full log below).  Hardware is Dell Latitude D800 (centrino)

my XF86Config:

```

Section "Module"

    Load  "dbe"

    Load  "type1"

                Load  "fbdevhw"

                Load  "record"

    Load  "freetype"

#               Load    "dri"

    Load  "glx"

                Load  "speedo"

                Load  "type1"

                Load "extmod"

                Load "xtt"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/PEX/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/sharefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/"

    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        #Option "Xinerama" "true"

        Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard0"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

#   Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "Mouse2"

        Driver     "mouse"

        Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

  Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "GlidePointPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "wuxga"

    HorizSync   28-110

    VertRefresh 43-90

    Option "DPMS"

    DisplaySize 333 209

    Modeline "1920x1200" 162 1920 1984 2176 2480 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "GeForce 4200 Go"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        Option          "NoLogo"                "true"

        Option          "FlatPanelProperties"   "aspect-scaled"

#        Option          "RenderAccel"           "off"

        Option          "UseEdidFreqs"          "on"

        Option          "NvAgp"                 "2"

        Option          "BusID"                 "PCI:1:0:0:"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "nv"

        Driver          "nv"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

#       Device     "GeForce 4200 Go"

        Device     "nv"

        Monitor    "WUXGA"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1920x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Default Layout"

        Screen        "Screen0"

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice      "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

XFree86.0.log

```

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.0-test9-mm1 i686 [ELF]

Build Date: 04 November 2003

        Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Wed Nov 26 14:42:51 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "wuxga"

(**) |   |-->Device "GeForce 4200 Go"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse2"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) XKB: layout: "us"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/PEX/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/sharefont/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3340 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,3341 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 8086,4541 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 8086,4541 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 8086,4541 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1028,014e rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 81 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24cc card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24ca card 8086,4541 rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1028,014e rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 14f1,5422 rev 01 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0286 card 1028,0179 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 14e4,165d card 1028,865d rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 104c,ac47 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:01:1: chip 104c,ac4a card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:01:2: chip 104c,802b card 1028,014e rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:01:3: chip 104c,8204 card 1028,014e rev 00 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 8086,1043 card 8086,2565 rev 04 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfc000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xf6000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x6000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:1:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0740 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (2:1:1), (2,7,10), BCTRL: 0x0340 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0286) rev 161, Mem @ 0xfc000000/24, 0xf0000000/26, BIOS @ 0x80000000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xec000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xebffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xfafee000 - 0xfafeefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xfafe8000 - 0xfafebfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xfafef800 - 0xfafeffff (0x800) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xec000000 - 0xebffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ecf8 - 0x0000ecff (0x8) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xfafee000 - 0xfafeefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xfafe8000 - 0xfafebfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xfafef800 - 0xfafeffff (0x800) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xec000000 - 0xebffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ecf8 - 0x0000ecff (0x8) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfafee000 - 0xfafeefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfafe8000 - 0xfafebfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfafef800 - 0xfafeffff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xec000000 - 0xebffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [13] -1 0       0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ecf8 - 0x0000ecff (0x8) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) MGA: driver for Matrox chipsets: mga2064w, mga1064sg, mga2164w,

        mga2164w AGP, mgag100, mgag100 PCI, mgag200, mgag200 PCI, mgag400,

        mgag550

(II) GLINT: driver for 3Dlabs chipsets: gamma, gamma2, ti_pm2, ti_pm, r4,

        pm4, pm3, pm2v, pm2, pm, 300sx, 500tx, mx, delta

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2, Vanta,

        RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64, Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256,

        GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400, GeForce2 MX 100/200,

        GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go, GeForce2 Integrated GPU,

        GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra, Quadro2 Pro,

        GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

        GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

        GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, GeForce4 440 Go 64M,

        GeForce4 410 Go 16M, Quadro4 500 GoGL, Quadro4 550 XGL, Quadro4 NVS,

        GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go,

        Quadro4 580 XGL, Quadro4 280 NVS, Quadro4 380 XGL,

        GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200,

        GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400,

        0x0252, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

        Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

        Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, 0x0300, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

        GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

        GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, 0x0316, 0x0317, 0x0318,

        0x0319, 0x031A, 0x031B, 0x031C, 0x031D, 0x031E, 0x031F,

        GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200, 0x0323, GeForce FX Go5200,

        GeForce FX Go5250, 0x032A, Quadro FX 500, 0x032C, 0x032D, 0x032F

(II) TGA: driver for Digital chipsets: tga, tga2

(II) S3: driver (version 0.3.5 for S3 chipset: 964-0, 964-1, 968,

        Trio32/64, Aurora64V+

(II) S3VIRGE: driver (version 1.8.6) for S3 ViRGE chipsets: virge, 86C325,

        virge vx, 86C988, virge dx, virge gx, 86C375, 86C385, virge gx2,

        86C357, virge mx, 86C260, virge mx+, 86C280, trio 3d, 86C365,

        trio 3d/2x, 86C362, 86C368

(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,

        SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,

        SIS315PRO, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),

        SIS660/661FX/M661FX/M661MX/741/760

(II) RENDITION: rendition driver (version 4.0) for chipsets: V1000,

        V2100/V2200

(II) NEOMAGIC: Driver for Neomagic chipsets: neo2070, neo2090, neo2093,

        neo2097, neo2160, neo2200, neo2230, neo2360, neo2380

(II) I740: Driver for Intel i740 chipset: i740 (agp), i740 (pci)

(II) TDFX: Driver for 3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3 chipsets: 3dfx Banshee,

        3dfx Voodoo3, 3dfx Voodoo5

(II) SAVAGE: driver (version 1.1.27t) for S3 Savage chipsets: Savage4,

        Savage3D, Savage3D-MV, Savage2000, Savage/MX-MV, Savage/MX,

        Savage/IX-MV, Savage/IX, ProSavage PM133, ProSavage KM133,

        Twister PN133, Twister KN133, SuperSavage/MX 128, SuperSavage/MX 64,

        SuperSavage/MX 64C, SuperSavage/IX 128, SuperSavage/IX 128,

        SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IXC 64,

        SuperSavage/IXC 64, ProSavage DDR, ProSavage DDR-K

(II) CIRRUS: driver for Cirrus chipsets: CLGD5430, CLGD5434-4, CLGD5434-8,

        CLGD5436, CLGD5446, CLGD5480, CL-GD5462, CL-GD5464, CL-GD5464BD,

        CL-GD5465, CL-GD7548

(II) VMWARE: driver for VMware SVGA: vmware0405, vmware0710

(II) TSENG: driver for Tseng Labs chipsets: ET4000, ET4000W32, ET4000W32i,

        ET4000W32p, ET6000, ET6100,

(II) TRIDENT: driver for Trident chipsets: tvga9000, tvga9000i, tvga8900c,

        tvga8900d, tvga9200cxr, tgui9400cxi, cyber9320, cyber9388, cyber9397,

        cyber9397dvd, cyber9520, cyber9525dvd, cyberblade/e4, tgui9420dgi,

        tgui9440agi, tgui9660, tgui9680, providia9682, providia9685,

        cyber9382, cyber9385, 3dimage975, 3dimage985, blade3d, cyberbladei7,

        cyberbladei7d, cyberbladei1, cyberbladei1d, cyberbladeAi1,

        cyberbladeAi1d, bladeXP, cyberbladeXPAi1

(II) CHIPS: Driver for Chips and Technologies chipsets: ct65520, ct65525,

        ct65530, ct65535, ct65540, ct65545, ct65546, ct65548, ct65550,

        ct65554, ct65555, ct68554, ct69000, ct69030, ct64200, ct64300

(II) APM: driver for the Alliance chipsets: AP6422, AT24, AT3D

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev, afb

(II) I128: driver for Number Nine I128 chipsets: i128, i128v2, i128t2r,

        i128t2r4

(II) NSC: Nsc family driver (version 2.7.6) for chipsets: 5530, SC1200,

        SC1400, REDCLOUD

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.4.18) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

        ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 QJ (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP), ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 QN (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QO (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 Qh (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 Qi (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 Qj (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 Qk (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 Ql (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 BB (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Id (AGP), ATI Radeon 9000 Ie (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9000 If (AGP), ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Ld (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Le (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Lf (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Lg (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9000 IGP (A5) 5834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9200 5960 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5963 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5964 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon M9+ 5968 (AGP), ATI Radeon M9+ 5969 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon M9+ 596A (AGP), ATI Radeon M9+ 596B (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AF (AGP), ATI FireGL Z1/X1 AG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP), ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 Pro AR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M10 NP (AGP), ATI FireGL (R350) AK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 NH (AGP), ATI FireGL (R350) NK (AGP)

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

        i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G

(II) ARK: driver (version 0.5.0 for ARK Logic chipset: ark1000pv,

        ark2000pv, ark2000mt

(II) CYRIX: driver for Cyrix MediaGX Processors: mediagx

(II) Silicon Motion: driver (version 1.3.1) for Silicon Motion Lynx chipsets:

        Lynx, LynxE, Lynx3D, LynxEM, LynxEM+, Lynx3DM

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) VGA: Generic VGA driver (version 4.0) for chipsets: generic

(II) DUMMY: Driver for Dummy chipsets: dummy

(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

```

[/code]

----------

## flying_walus

edit: obviously, the problem is when i'm using the nvidia driver, nv works just fine (but is slow as hell)

----------

## mike4148

Try reemerging nvidia-glx. According to the log, XFree86 doesn't even attempt to load the nvidia driver.

----------

## flying_walus

>Try reemerging nvidia-glx

Same exact result.  only difference in the log files is the datestamp.

----------

## fleed

Try reemerging nvidia-kernel

----------

## mike4148

You shouldn't be loading the fbdevhw module unless you're using the fbdev driver.

Do you see any module-loading messages in XFree86.0.log (i.e., did you cut them out before posting)?

There should be one for the nvidia driver itself.

Are you sure that the nvidia kernel module is loaded? Actually, this shouldn't be the problem -- if it weren't

loaded, you'd get a different error message. Your error message indicates that the driver isn't loading at all.

I've seen this before, but I don't know if it was resolved -- search the fora. Maybe it has something to do with

dynamic module loading and kernel config; you might want to try a vanilla development-sources kernel. If that

doesn't work, consider posting your kernel config here so I can compare and contrast with mine -- I've got two

machines:

Desktop:

GeForce FX 5200 128meg AGP using NvAGP

AMD 761 AGP 4x northbridge

Linux 2.6.0-test8 from development-sources

Whole system is using nptl

nvidia-glx-1.0.4496

nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r3

xfree-4.3.0-r3

Laptop:

GeForce 4 Go 64 meg AGP using NvAGP

Some AGP 4x SiS northbridge

Same software as desktop

They both work perfectly; no hassles.

----------

## AtomicDog

Does /usr/src/linux point to the 2.6.0-test10 source?  If not, do that and then 'emerge nvidia-kernel'.  I could be wrong, but I believe that if /usr/src/linux is pointing to your 2.4 kernel source, then the nvidia driver will compile for 2.4 and not 2.6.

----------

## astika

i had the same thing happen to me.

make sure you /usr/src/linux points to the kernel source (2.6) you want to

use.  then re-emerge nvidia-kernel.

and all should be well.

----------

## flying_walus

ya, points to the correct version.  the kermel module lods fine, it's just that X doesn't detect it for some reason.

----------

## zojas

my nvidia.o won't load. it has missing symbols.

I'm trying to use 2.6.0-test11. I triple checked the /usr/src/linux is pointing to /usr/src/linux-2.6.0-test11, and I've emerged nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel.

has anyone seen missing symbols in nvidia.o before?

----------

## Viha

I get the same No screens found error with nvidia while nv works fine. Also XFree-4.2.x (latest of that series) works fine with nvidia (same system: 2.6 kernel, nptl, built with static USE flag and it certainly doesn't depend on nvidia-kernel or nvidia-glx version).

----------

